# Looking for a piano teacher



## Lars Hansen (Sep 29, 2014)

I have two 10-year-old sons who have been playing piano for two years. One is a grade 7 ABRSM and the other is grade 2. We live in Condesa, DF and have an electric piano. It would be nice if the teacher spoke some english but it's not essential (the boys need to learn spanish and music is the universal language, right?  )

Can anyone recommend a piano teacher who is able to come to us in Condesa and work with 10 year old boys? I would like them to continue learning proper piano techniques but it would be nice if they started learning popular songs and styles as well.

Thank you.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Have you reached-out to members of the Newcomers Club of Mexico City for recommendations?


----------

